

A Government Program that Save US Housing Without Costing the Government a Dime - jboydyhacker
http://www.blindreason.org/2009/12/how-immigration-reform-can-help-citiz.html

======
ryanelkins
While this might work for H1B visa applicants who would probably be able to
secure above average paying jobs, I think you'll be hard pressed to find
undocumented immigrants who can afford a house at all much less one that costs
10% more than the median home price.

I'm not sure if US Housing needs to be "saved". The average house price was
ridiculously high. I purposely held off from buying a house because the cost
was just too high compared to wages. House prices were doubling or tripling
(or even more) while income stayed relatively flat. Prices had to come down.
They probably still need to come down a bit.

------
bilbo0s
And what happens when the immigrants default on the loans?

Oh yeah, the taxpayers will just pick up the tab! So I guess he's correct, his
idea does not cost the government a dime. It just costs all of us a quarter
when it goes south.

